# Hunting Lease



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

My son and I have been talking about obtaining a hunting lease in central/ southeast Ohio. We are both experienced law abiding hunters. 
Has anyone looked into this?
Do you currently have a lease?
Do you have land you would consider leasing ?
Let’s talk about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

This could be a touchy subject with other outdoors people in Ohio. I live in central Ohio and the words “ hunting lease “ doesn’t sit well with most around me, including land owners. But I would say SE Ohio would probably be an easier area.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah… Hunting leases sort of stuck in my opinion… However… All of the mead/westVaco Land is now for lease,it has been for years...it all used to be thousands of acres of public hunting land… Now it is all sectioned off and leased...Jackson/Vinton County areas.
we did a lease down there when it started… We got 20 guys together and leased two 900 acre tracts...We continued to lease for about 4 years as a group, then the prices became unreasonable to keep the lease..The best part of that lease was only about five or six of those guys actually ever showed up.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

One word of advice if you do decide on a lease… Just learn to accept the fact that you will absolutely never keep the locals off of your lease...If you put out trail cams and start tracking a big buck… You can pretty much expect it to bepoached before the season starts. The locals have lived down there for their entire lives, they hunted all that property before it ever became a lease and they know every square inch of it.. and if you're walking across your land (lease) and you happen to run into a 5 gallon bucket with dirt in it… Leave it alone… Everybody down there loves growing special plants


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I hunt on my own land, have permission to hunt multiple farms, and I’m on a lease. They all have their own advantages in one way or another. I personally like leasing ground. Everything is spelled out in writing on a signed contract of exactly what the rules and obligations are of each party involved. I don’t mind compensating a land owner for permission to hunt on their land. As a land owner I know how much time and expense goes into operating a farm, I feel obligated to offer free labor or monetary compensation to use someone else’s property.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Muddy said:


> I hunt on my own land, have permission to hunt multiple farms, and I’m on a lease. They all have their own advantages in one way or another. I personally like leasing ground. Everything is spelled out in writing on a signed contract of exactly what the rules and obligations are of each party involved. I don’t mind compensating a land owner for permission to hunt on their land. As a land owner I know how much time and expense goes into operating a farm, I feel obligated to offer free labor or monetary compensation to use someone else’s property.


This is what I had in mind when I started this thread. I honestly did not intend to offend anyone. 
I assumed there are some non hunting land owners who would like to generate some extra income. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> This could be a touchy subject with other outdoors people in Ohio. I live in central Ohio and the words “ hunting lease “ doesn’t sit well with most around me, including land owners. But I would say SE Ohio would probably be an easier area.


Morrowtucky,
I’m Definitely not trying to offend anyone. My apologies if I have. 
I used to live out west, leases are commonplace in many states. I’ve noticed more and more people are talking about them in Ohio. 
Can you tell me why a lease would not sit well with landowners?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Parris Island said:


> This is what I had in mind when I started this thread. I honestly did not intend to offend anyone.
> I assumed there are some non hunting land owners who would like to generate some extra income.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir you didn't offend anybody at all… It's a perfectly fair question to try to gather information on a lease… I was just providing my experiences… The reasons I didn't like it were that it never really felt like "our own place to hunt " even though our lease agreement said we were allowed to post as many "no trespassing "signs as we wanted… And build our own locking cattle gates at the entrances… It just never kept people off of it..Good luck with it, I think you might have the right idea by just talking to a private landowners and compensating him/her...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Parris Island said:


> Morrowtucky,
> I’m Definitely not trying to offend anyone. My apologies if I have.
> I used to live out west, leases are commonplace in many states. I’ve noticed more and more people are talking about them in Ohio.
> Can you tell me why a lease would not sit well with landowners?
> ...


That's my question too… The landowners nearby didn't really seem to care at all that we were leasing land ...It doesn't affect their land unless somebody gets lost and walked onto it...But we all had maps and knew exactly where the boundaries were...Heck the nearby land owners were actually the nicest people to deal with


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you get a lease get it in writing and notorized that you are allowed to prosecute trespassers. After a few get their dicks slapped word gets out


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Parris Island said:


> This is what I had in mind when I started this thread. I honestly did not intend to offend anyone.
> I assumed there are some non hunting land owners who would like to generate some extra income.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct, there are non hunting farm owners who like extra income.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

THE BAD SIDE:
Whatever you happen to come up with, just remember, “there are always problems” of some sort which you can’t control and this will constantly be a source of frustration! The “locals” have always considered your land “their land” and will always continue to do ”what they’ve Always done“! The land owner won’t do anything to support you when it comes to “neighbors” because, well- “they are neighbors”, and worse yet, they fear retaliation-and know that is a very real possibility! When you’re not around, at the very least, signs and gates/locked barriers will be ripped down. I know of several situations where campers left there in the off-season have been totally destroyed(one case, all the aluminum skin was ripped off/taken!(The weather elements finished off the total destruction.) Couple other cases where small campers, even cabins, were “burned” to the ground! Many other cases where “certain, large, efficient/well-organized groups” came around to owned and leased properties(where the land or lease holders only hunted the first couple days of the gun season) and with noone around to stop them, drove the property, shooting or driving Every “hoofed animal” to the next county, leaving the leasees to waste time on the weekendi! Leases, even buying, your own hunting property sounds very attractive but can(and likely will), become a “nightmare”!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> THE BAD SIDE:
> Whatever you happen to come up with, just remember, “there are always problems” of some sort which you can’t control and this will constantly be a source of frustration! The “locals” have always considered your land “their land” and will always continue to do ”what they’ve Always done“! The land owner won’t do anything to support you when it comes to “neighbors” because, well- “they are neighbors”, and worse yet, they fear retaliation-and know that is a very real possibility! When you’re not around, at the very least, signs and gates/locked barriers will be ripped down. I know of several situations where campers left there in the off-season have been totally destroyed(one case, all the aluminum skin was ripped off/taken!(The weather elements finished off the total destruction.) Couple other cases where small campers, even cabins, were “burned” to the ground! Many other cases where “certain, large, efficient/ well organized groups” came around to owned and leased properties(where the land or lease holders only hunted the first couple days of the gun season) and with noone around to stop them, drove the property, shooting or driving Every “hoofed animal” to the next county, leaving the leasees to waste time on the weekendi! Leases, even buying, your own hunting property sounds very attractive but can(and likely will), become a “nightmare”!


Believe it or not, people lease with absolutely no problems at all...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Possibly, and I hope so! These are only MY observations over 50+ years of hunting in Ohio.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have had several leases over the last 20 years, never experienced any of these horrible things. You will find with a group of guys that only a very few will put in the effort to do any work or even come to hunt for that matter which really worked out good as long as they chipped in their lease $. The one thing we did when we realized that only a few of us were there working was to give the guys an option to do for example 3 work days or just buy their way out of it. You can set a dollar amount for this, some came from pretty far away and it was cheaper than the travel expenses. Then you have some extra food plot $ or whatever and nobody feels they are doing more or less than someone else it all worked out. My experiences have all been positive and have put a lot of mounts on my wall. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

So to split the field you will possibly have issues with trespassers or you may not have problems with them. That is a toss up. You have to be willing to prosecute in the event you do catch them. If your not willing to treat it like your own and protect it like your own, theirs no reason to lease


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve been on a lease for 20 years. We’ve only had a few problems over all those years. It’s been a very positive experience overall.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Parris Island said:


> Morrowtucky,
> I’m Definitely not trying to offend anyone. My apologies if I have.
> I used to live out west, leases are commonplace in many states. I’ve noticed more and more people are talking about them in Ohio.
> Can you tell me why a lease would not sit well with landowners?
> ...





Parris Island said:


> Morrowtucky,
> I’m Definitely not trying to offend anyone. My apologies if I have.
> I used to live out west, leases are commonplace in many states. I’ve noticed more and more people are talking about them in Ohio.
> Can you tell me why a lease would not sit well with landowners?
> ...





Parris Island said:


> Morrowtucky,
> I’m Definitely not trying to offend anyone. My apologies if I have.
> I used to live out west, leases are commonplace in many states. I’ve noticed more and more people are talking about them in Ohio.
> Can you tell me why a lease would not sit well with landowners?
> ...


No need to apologize! Wasn’t my intentions at all. I was just giving a general idea of the census in my area. I grew up in Oklahoma and you either owned land, was related to someone who owned land or leased. In my area you knock on doors and ask permission. Usually you get denied if your not from around here. We hunt several farms and the owners are pretty old school, and getting up in the years. Been hunting most of these properties for 20+ years. Very good relationships, and lots of hard work to earn the privilege. Had one land owner who had a guy with hunting permission for years ask about maybe leasing some property and he totally lost all his hunting rights from that owner just for asking. I’ve thought about it myself a few times for some prime properties I have here but decided against it just because it’s against tradition here. Some of these guys have hunted the same property 50+ years. These are mostly small wood lots 20 acres or less. Maybe 100+ acres counting tillable land but still small huntable land. I still have sole permission from a few land owners and it never cost me more than hard work and friendship. I honestly wish that’s how it was everywhere like I hear it was 40+ years ago. I’m not old enough to know for fact, lol. I hate the idea that I might lose a place to hunt because someone from far away has a larger wallet than I do. I decided awhile ago I’ll personally never pay for hunting permission except if I’m on a guided hunt somewhere out west for a critter I can’t hunt in Ohio. But I’m not going to hold anything against anyone who leases land, me I’m still dreaming of the day I hit the mega millions and buy my own piece of whitetail heaven.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I hate the idea that I might lose a place to hunt because someone from far away has a larger wallet than I do.


I totally agree. Go ahead put me on the anti lease list. I can't tell you how much I detest leases. As a landowner I allow hunting for select locals, family and even some out of area hunters if they show a little honesty and integrity. I used to be able to hunt 360 degrees from my house with no problems. Now all of it is leased except what we own. I lost 1,500 acres in just a few years. Most of the leasees are out of state guys and they are pure "A" holes. If they want to lease and post the living hell out of their lease, fine, they paid for it, but stay the hell off my land! One year I got a call from a friend deer hunting on my land and he said some guy was trying to run him off and threating him, because he leased "all this land on this hill". I told him tell the guy wait right there I was on my way up there and the game warden would be following shortly behind. When I got there I asked my friend where he was and he said he took off running when he heard you were coming. That's ok I know where he parked. Two days later here comes another yahooo and pulls the same ****. I called the adjoining land owner and told him if this didn't stop there was going to be some serious crap coming down. He did kick that group off, but now a new group is on it. Yup, hate leases.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am in the same boat about hating leases and have been lucky enough to grow up with an old school farmer who still gives us permission every yest on a hand shake and has turned down offers to lease. The problem is the people who don't have that opportunity are forced into leasing. It's not just down south any more I'd be willing to bet any decent size ground in north central ohio has had lease offers made on it whether you know it not.

I have 2 leases plus private ground that he just gives us permission but if a man cant find a land owner to give permission hes stuck leasing or going to state ground. It's a sad state of affair to try to get into hunting now days and you better have a deep wallet.

I saw a company advertising 300 acres for 20k the other day! How much you wanna bet itll be leased by fall. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

When I bought 120 acres in southern Ohio I had a real problem with trespassers/poachers on my land despite having no trespassing signs every where. I had to confront them and and tell them I don't allow hunting on my land and to stay off my land. One time I'm standing there holding my bow and 10 of them are standing there with their guns (yes I continue bowhunting in gun season) and I'm telling them to stay off my land; all of them apologized and got back in their vehicles except one who stood there angrily staring at me moving his gun around until one of the other fellas came back grabbed his arm and said "lets go he's not worth it". I'm sure you'll find the same problem on leased land. It's sad that there are so many criminal takers out there. One word of advice is you need to clarify with the land owner if there are going to be anyone else leasing the land and anyone else they've given permission to hunt the land, like Uncle Buck or whom ever.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have a suggestion for landowners who don't live near their land. Make friends with some honest locals by hanging out at the local coffee shop or sporting goods/bait shop. Then allow a couple access to your land. It doesn't have to be to hunt, but maybe mushroom hunting, cutting some firewood or whatever. I would even let them hunt. If it's deer your after, then allow them to hunt something else. I would even allow them to deer hunt with conditions, like after I fill my tag or when I'm not around for limited trips. Sure one of them might kill old Buford Big Buck, but your likely going to lose old buford to trespassers if your not around and being hard core. I can tell you from experience your way better off with someone on your land. Trespassers love knowing no one else is on the land or around, it's trouble free access and they look at it as a free bonus. Most local are honorable and will not tresspass, but every community has it's trouble makers, but no one likes an "A" hole and even some of the mostly honest people will cross the line if they don't like you. I am in a rural southern Ohio area and I can tell you I have seen out of area people come in and buy up land and some fit right in and are well respected, but the ones who come in and immediately announce stay the Hell off my land and throws their little fits are detested. They always have more trouble with trespassers and thieves, because the criminals know that even if they are seen no one is saying anything....they have no watch dogs. 

Buck16on, I'm not posting this about you, your example just made me think about this. I imagine you've already seen this in action. I'm suggesting this for the OP's information, because it applies to leases as well.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The greatest invention is cel-cameras, set them up to send immediately on taking the pic you will have it in your hands within :90 seconds, keep the area sherriff and odnr on speed dial. It only takes a call or 2 and word spreads fast that Billy Bob got caught trespassing on the new guys lease. The other thing is keep all those old cameras that you don't use, put them up all over, in plain view, next to your gates, along the roads in high traffic areas etc. Put up some signs that say property under video surveillance right next to your no trespassing signs. Like everyone said make friends with the neighbors let them know you run 40 cameras on your new 100 acre property even if it's only 5, working cameras, that news also travels fast. My 1st lease was coal ground that was previously public hunting our 1st year we all were there for opening day & week of gun season mostly just hung out at parking areas to tell people the news as they showed up. One of our best members ended up joining our group he had come to hunt that opening day, and has become very a close friend. I have done many a fish fry at camp and shared a good meal and probably way too many beers with our neighbors with very few issues.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Southernsaug said:


> I have a suggestion for landowners who don't live near their land. Make friends with some honest locals by hanging out at the local coffee shop or sporting goods/bait shop. Then allow a couple access to your land. It doesn't have to be to hunt, but maybe mushroom hunting, cutting some firewood or whatever. I would even let them hunt. If it's deer your after, then allow them to hunt something else. I would even allow them to deer hunt with conditions, like after I fill my tag or when I'm not around for limited trips. Sure one of them might kill old Buford Big Buck,


This is what I do, when our tags are filled , but usually only good for 4 dear a season on average , and I don't start hunting till weather is right for bugs and taking care of the meat for a week till I process it


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

miked913 said:


> keep the area sheriff and odnr on speed dial.


I hope your area is better than ours with getting a response from either. It's usually an hour before you get anyone.

I have had some problems with those cell cameras. One guy, who adjoins our property, put them right at his line gate and didn't bother to make sure it pointed entirely on his property. If you walked by or drove by the gate on our land he got a picture of you. It was a main farm log road, so it got traveled. He called the sheriff on me, my friends and other family members. After some explanation and showing the law officers what was happening, they quit answering his calls. He was so obnoxious the local hoodlums figured out where his cameras were and stole them all. They just wore mask and walked right up, gave him the finger, and stole them repeated times. He was brazen enough to go knock on one guy's door and acuse him, how he got out of there without serious injuries eludes me, this was not a guy to mess with. So be careful about how aggressive you get and be sure your cameras are true. People over all are pretty respectful and understanding, but you reap what you sow.

with that all said, I agree with you. After a couple get tickets, the trespassing usually stops or is greatly reduced. Once they know your serious they generally keep off.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

One of my buddies had a cel cam stolen, got good pics of the guy, but nobody recognized him right away, then he turned it on at his house and in the back ground you could see out his front window of the house. With a little bit of driving around he was able to match up the garage from the pics. Morgan Co. Sherriff got him for trespassing and theft. My new cams I just bought have geotracking on them now too.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

After reading all of this, I'm really happy I built a house and live on my hunting property.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I didn't know they had GPS tracking on them now, that's pretty cool. I know a lot of them get stolen and that's a pretty good fix. The one I spoke of was a few years ago. I have never used them and I don't trespass so I am unfamiliar with them. I have been on a lot of them as the guys who hunt our properties use them. I say arrest every thief you can.


----------

